# Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?



## Administrator (17. November 2007)

*Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Gettohomie (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

ja habe alle film gekuckt aber das spile nicht nach den bildern im TV ist die Grafik nicht grad das beste ich kaufe es mir trozdem ist garantiert geil


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Mit denen ist man doch eigentlich aufgewachsen, wenn man heute mindestens 23 - 27 Jahre alt ist. Ältere Semester werden die Kinofilme sogar noch im Kino gesehen haben - ich kenne die nur aus dem TV. Ich kann mich an die Zeichentrickserien, die umfangreichen Spielzeugserien und die Karnevalskostüme erinnern. Draußen haben wir als kleine Kinder auch immer fleißig die Sachen nachgespielt, die man in der Serie sah. Dann später habe ich auch die beiden Filme gesehen, und war anschließend komplett der Thematik verfallen. Ghostbusters 2 ist für mich bis heute einer der besten Filme, die jemals gedreht wurden. Wortwitz, musikalische Untermalung, Design, Figuren, Gegner...ein Klassiker. 

Auf dem Spiel lasten nun die Hoffnungen einer ganzen Generation, und entsprechend wird es jetzt auch für die Studios schwer, eine würdige Fortsetzung zu entwickeln. Ein billiges Lizenzgame reicht nicht, hier müssen auch die inneren Werte zählen (also kein kaltes und auf Dauer ödes Produkt wie Stranglehold, was ja auch eine Fortsetzung zu einem Film war).

Wenn die das Spiel versauen, dann sollen die wenigstens eine neue Figurenserie rausbringen. Dann dreht man sich halt im Kopf die passende Fortsetzung. 

_"Kitten, I think what I'm saying, is that sometimes, shit happens, someone has to deal with it, and who ya gonna call? "_

Regards, eX!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (17. November 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Was fuer eine Frage? Ich habe sowohl die Cartoons als auch die Kinofilme im TV gesehen. Die Qualitaet dieser ist wohl immer noch hoeher als von so manch neuer Filmproduktion


----------



## Lordnikon27 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Ihr solltet mal anfangen bei euren Quickpolls an jüngere Leute zu denken, ich kenne und mag zwar alle Filme und habe die auch alle scho mehrmals gesehen, bin aber sicher kein Fan der ersten Stunde da ich erst 17 bin


----------



## seech (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Ghostbusters? Nie gehört.
2.33%

 Kommt ihr aus Brandenburg oder Spaßvote?


----------



## XMasTree (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Ich bin ein Fan des Ghostbuster C64 Spiels der ersten Stunde 

DAS waren noch Spiele *schmacht*


----------



## lenymo (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Saudämlicher Poll.


----------



## seppelini (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*



			
				seech am 24.11.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostbusters? Nie gehört.
> 2.33%
> 
> Kommt ihr aus Brandenburg oder Spaßvote?



Ich komme aus Brandenburg  

Und ich bin seit frühester Kindheit(bin 24 Jahre) Fan der Reihe.Habe beide Kinofilme gesehen,verfolge die Gerüchte um Teil 3,habe die Spiele für C64,Gameboy und NES,mehreres Spielzeug und den Schleim gehabt und warte nun auf das Computerspiel.


----------



## Mario27 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennen Sie eigentlich noch die legendären Ghostbusters?*

Die Ghostbusters sind kult. Wenn ich an den kleinen grünen Slimer denke, muss ich zwangsläufig schmunzeln. *g*
Hab die Filme damals im TV gesehen und war starr vor Angst.  

cya M27


----------

